# Programming Code for URC-9950



## Digitaldiver (Sep 7, 2006)

Anyone know where I can download the programming codes for a Mosaic URC-9950 for use with my R15?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

If no one here has the answer I'd look over here http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/forums.cgi


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Thats a terrible remote, you like using a stylus? Call OFA have code SAT 1377 loaded over the phone.


----------

